# Gaslight Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaslight Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes

MY NAME IS SHERLOCK HOLMES.
IT IS MY BUSINESS TO KNOW WHAT OTHERS DO NOT.

In the dark lurk horrible secrets. Long buried and hidden from prying eyes are the twilight tales of the living and the dead - and those that are neither. The stink of a Paris morgue, the curve of a devil's footprint, forbidden pages torn from an infernal tome, madness in a dead woman's stare, a lost voice from beneath the waves and the cold indifference of an insect's feeding all hold cryptic clues. From the comfort of the Seine to the chill blast of arctic winds, from candlelit monasteries to the callous and uncaring streets of Las Vegas are found arcane stories of men, monsters and their evil...

Includes my tale 'The House of Blood,' the first of my adventures featuring SHERLOCK HOLMES IN THE 21st CENTURY.

"I would read an entire novel of modern-day Holmes from Tony Richards" - Flames Rising.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other Holmes authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My signature (below) has my three Holmes ebooks so far on Kindle. Just click on the covers for more details.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can also check out interviews with me and others at the Gaslight Gallery blog:
http://gaslightgallery.blogspot.com/2011/12/gaslight-gallery-welcomes-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This fine collection is pulling in good reviews aplenty.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope there'll be a new one of these Holmes collections before too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again I bring this collection to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the reviews for this terrific collection here: http://amzn.to/OuNQKH


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

At least give the reviews a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are now four 21st Century Holmes books available on Kindle (see a couple of the covers below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these cold, chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories by some terrific minds, the modern masters of dark fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope that there's another of these Holmes collections before too much longer.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm in that one too 

Just helping you along with a wee bump, Tony. We Sherlockians have to hang together.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely. Thanks, William.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more Holmes fiction out there on Kindle. See my signature, below, for instance.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

These look interesting, Tony! Checking out the first one. Any recommended reading order?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so much, Harvey.

The first book on my signature is definitely the one to go for straight away ... it's a full-length novel, part of a series, and the next book in the line will be on Kindle within the next 2 weeks.

The second one is also a full-length novel, from Schusters/Pocket Books this time, and is only available to pre-order at the moment ... it's being released on 16 September.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay! Deadly Violet it is. Thank you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it. Let me know.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Holmes on Sunday ... what could be better?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's hope for another of these anthos sometime.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last thing I heard, the editors were compiling a Professor Challenger antho. High time they did another Holmes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that you all had a brilliant Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a terrific 2014.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Spend the year wisely ... read many ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short trip to Malta ... there'll be photos on my blog next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. There's a link on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More fiction due very soon. Meanwhile, there's this and my other Holmes tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's news of another novel coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With still more to come real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Contracts now signed ... I'll be blogging about the new novel soon. And yes, it will be on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More books of mine will be appearing on Kindle very soon, and throughout this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There news on my blog ... the link's on my website.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more news of new books very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including 2 novels and a new short fiction collection from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news will be coming either here or on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and a new haunted hotel novel. Think The Shining, but with a better ending.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's still a little while to buy a novel or a large collection at the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over for some of my books, but not Complete Holmes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Terrifying Tales. Last few days for those.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Complete Holmes is doing well, so I've kept it at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And is until the end of this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And make sure that you read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a new collection up on Kindle this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

2 new books are now up ... see the last two covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Both now up ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new book on the way in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book is now out.But this is a good one too. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Sherlock fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And other types of fiction too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are now on sale at 99c (plus any fees) in all formats. They include 3 full-length Raine's Landing dark fantasy adventures -- the first, Dark Rain, was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins -- a huge collection of my horror stories, my near future African detective thriller The Electric Shaman -- episodes of which were first published in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine -- and The Complete Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century. Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's done. But many of my e-books are still at Amazon's minimum price.


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

Holmes in Las Vegas ... interesting.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Jah? Glad you think so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He appears all over the world in my Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century collections on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The bump above this one.

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no idea what that last posting means .... oops.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But here's another look at this great collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. Great authors, including Willie Miekle and .. well, me,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No false modesty there, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you haven't come across this great collection, take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still in place, in fact. Full-length novels and long collections for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's continuing into November, as reported in my latest posting on Facebook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a book from a professional publisher. But my self-published work (see below) is on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work is still continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've more Sherlock Holmes fiction due out in a couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My story in this collection is now part of my latest full-length book of Sherlock Holmes fiction. See the links below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2019 to you all, dear readers.


----------

